# Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach



## angelarne (24. Juli 2007)

Moin Boardies.

Bin gerade am Herumexperimentieren im Bezug auf das Raubfischangeln mit totem Köderfisch.

Habe in letzter Zeit das Gefühl, das Hecht und co. mein Stahlvorfach bemerken und deshalb den Köderfisch nicht nehmen wollen. #c

Wollte euch mal fragen, wie eure Erfahrungen im Bezug auf das Vorfachmaterial sind?

Macht es einen Unterschied.
Ich hoffe es oder?


----------



## fantazia (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*

also meine hechte fühlen sich von stahl nich gestört.wie kommst du darauf das deine es tun?


----------



## sp!nner (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*

Nicht ohne Stahl-schon gar nicht beim Köfiangeln! Beim spinnen hängt der Hecht ja eher mal am Drilling aber beim Köfi ist die Gefahr sehr hoch das er den verschluckt und nur die Schnur aus dem Maul rausschaut-diese ist dann auch schnell durch!


----------



## angelarne (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*

Die Hechte in meinem Gewässer sind vorsichtig, weil der Angeldruck recht hoch ist. Es gibt aber viele.
Es ist oft so, das sie den Köder zwar "beschnupern" und daran zupfen, allerdings diesen nicht nehmen.
Ich fische mit Köderfischen bis 12 cm. Ich bilde mir ein, dass sie das Stahlvorfach bemerken, weil das Wassser recht klar ist.

Fluoro Carbon beinhaltet ja carbonbestandteile, ist desweiteren extrem bissfest und für die Hecht-und Zanderangelei ausgelegt.

Außerdem hat es fast den gleichen Lichtbrechungsindex wie Wasser und ist somit für den Fisch faktisch unsichtbar.

Versuch wert?


----------



## fantazia (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*



angelarne schrieb:


> Versuch wert?


wenn du es darauf ankommen lassen willst nen hecht durch abbiss zu verlieren.


----------



## bennie (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*

Was Werbung so alles anrichten kann.

Vorsichtige Hechte lassen sich auch durch andere Dinge irritieren.


----------



## Ammersee-angler (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*

fluoer Carbon ist doch eine Vor-vorfachschnur. Oder meinst du Hard mono???


----------



## schrauber78 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*

and the winner is: stahlvorfach!!! 

f*** for FC beim raubfischangeln


----------



## angelarne (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*

Hard Mono aus eben diesem Material.

Hier eben der Link:

http://www.angler-oase.de/index.html?d__Jackson_Hard_Leader_Hecht_Meterware2471.htm


----------



## Raabiat (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*



fantazia schrieb:


> also meine hechte fühlen sich von stahl nich gestört (...)



die sind ja meistens auch noch klein :q:q:q

diese Diskussion wurde schon oft bis zum ausarten und schliessen/zensieren durchgezogen....

das is wie stein-schere-papier....
hechtzahn schneidet mono......und großer hechtzahn schneidet auch hardmono....alles andere ist pures glück....
also wo hecht vorkommt und mit hechtverlockenden ködern gefischt wird sollte fairerweise stahl verwendet werden 

man muss ja auch nich JEDEN fisch fangen....wenn er vorsichtig genug ist, dann isser halt besser wie du...dann biet ihm nen köder auf ne weise an, der er nicht wiederstehen kann....und zwar auf ne sichere art und weise #6


----------



## fantazia (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*



Raabiat schrieb:


> die sind ja meistens auch noch klein :q:q:q


ja könnten grösser sein.dafür stimmt die stückzahl immer.gib mir nen besseres gewässer dann fange ich auch öfters grosse.hat halt nich jeder ein gewässer wo man andauernd grosse hechte fangen kann.
3 von 73-85cm warn dies jahr schon dabei.für mein gewässer is das auf jeden fall schon recht gut.bleib aber am ball:q.


----------



## Gummischuh (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*

FC scheint ein wenig abriebfester zu sein als normales Monofil. Mehr aber auch nicht. Für das gezielte Angeln auf Hecht würde ich das bestenfalls, wenn überhaupt, nur in Stärken ab 0,40 in Erwägung ziehen, wenn nicht mit Meterfischen zu rechnen ist.

Das mit dem Lichtbrechungsfaktor mag stimmen. Scheint der Gleiche zu sein wie dat Wasser ......in meiner Badewanne ;O). Nur, ...im Teich/Fluss siehts meißt anders aus.
Ich bleib' bei Sevenstrand wenn's Stahl sein soll. Superdünn, sehr günstig und bestens zu verarbeiten.
Für das Gummiangeln häng' ich sogar 'nen pervers dickes, transparentes 60er Monofil (war eigentlich als Schlagschnur zum Brandungsfischen gedacht) mit Schlaufe und Wirbel von etwa 1 Meter in den kleineren Wirbel der Hauptschnur.
So schone ich meine teure Geflochtene vor Steinen, hab' 'nen gewissen Puffer, und die Fische (Zander, Hecht...wenn mal einer kömmt, Barsch, Rapfen) juckts auch nicht im Geringsten.

Fische sind nur halb so schlau wie wir glauben. Wäre es anders, dann würden wir heute wohl auf fast nüscht mehr fangen.
Die Fehlbisse könnten im Übrigen auch von Aalen stammen.

Wirklich wichtig ist eine ungehinderte Schnurfreigabe.

Manchmal benehmen sich Fische, wasweißichwarum aber auch nur komisch, aber das gibt sich in der Regel wieder.

Aber am Vorfach wird's nicht liegen denke ich.


----------



## Raabiat (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*



fantazia schrieb:


> ja könnten grösser sein.dafür stimmt die stückzahl immer.gib mir nen besseres gewässer dann fange ich auch öfters grosse.hat halt nich jeder ein gewässer wo man andauernd grosse hechte fangen kann.
> 3 von 73-85cm warn dies jahr schon dabei.für mein gewässer is das auf jeden fall schon recht gut.bleib aber am ball:q.



coole Reaktion...hab schon damit gerechnet dass du meinen Satz in den falschen Hals bekommst 

jaja...ich hätt auch gern nen Bodden im Garten.....oder andersrum....


----------



## woernser1965 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*

Welchen Stahl benutzt du ?
Wenn du Silbernenes oder Grün ummanteltes hast würde ich es mal mit Braunem probieren........z.B Flexonit.
Aber zu Hardmono würde ich nicht greifen.....


----------



## fantazia (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*



Raabiat schrieb:


> coole Reaktion...hab schon damit gerechnet dass du meinen Satz in den falschen Hals bekommst
> 
> jaja...ich hätt auch gern nen Bodden im Garten.....oder andersrum....


och wieso.hab doch nix böses gesagt|wavey:.is mir schon klar das du es spassig meintest.


----------



## J-son (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*

FC und HM sind nicht das gleiche.
FC hält beim Hechte fischen nur mit viel Glück, HM reisst nur mit viel Pech.
Hatte selbst schon ein gesprengtes Stahlvorfach, aber noch nie einen Verlust durch HM-Vorfach (13,6kg von xtreme).

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Raabiat (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*



J-son schrieb:


> FC und HM sind nicht das gleiche.
> FC hält beim Hechte fischen nur mit viel Glück, HM reisst nur mit viel Pech.
> Hatte selbst schon ein gesprengtes Stahlvorfach, *aber noch nie einen Verlust durch HM-Vorfach (13,6kg von xtreme)*.
> 
> ...



dann hast du noch nicht den richtigen Fisch getroffen:q
hoffentlich triffst du ihn mit Hardmono auch nich....aber wenne ma Titan dran hast, dann gönn ch dir den Riesen


----------



## J-son (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*



Raabiat schrieb:


> dann hast du noch nicht den richtigen Fisch getroffen:q
> hoffentlich triffst du ihn mit Hardmono auch nich....aber wenne ma Titan dran hast, dann gönn ch dir den Riesen



Ich hab' auch mit HM keine Angst vor dem Riesen. Habe bereits einen (fast-)Meterhecht und einen Wels, ohne Probleme damit landen können.:g 
Da mir ein kapitaler Hecht (nehm ich zumindest an) bereits ein Stahlvorfach gesprengt hat, gibt es ausserdem für mich auch keinen Grund mehr, an das Märchen vom obligaten Stahl bei der Hechtfischerei zu glauben.#6
Abrissen muss man so oder so ins Auge sehen, und die Summe meiner Erfahrungen sagt mir in diesem Falle, dass ich mit Stahl einen, und mit HM noch keinen Fisch verloren habe. Erklär Du mir bitte, warum ich nach diesen Erfahrungen noch Stahl nehmen sollte.|wavey:

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## KHof (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*

Also nochmal!

Hier laufen eine Ganze Menge Leute im Board herum die zusammen etliche Hechte verloren haben weil sie mit HM auf Hecht gefischt haben.
Muß jeder das erst selber fertigbringen bevor man das glaubt?
(Ihr müsst euch nicht so bescheuert dranstellen wie ich. Es war 30 lbs Material.)
Übrigens, beim Aufnehmen eines Köders vom Grund stört vor allem Steifheit und Widerstand des Vorfachs. Grad davon hat HM eine Menge.

Klaus


----------



## fantazia (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*



J-son schrieb:


> Abrissen muss man so oder so ins Auge sehen, und die Summe meiner Erfahrungen sagt mir in diesem Falle, dass ich mit Stahl einen, und mit HM noch keinen Fisch verloren habe. Erklär Du mir bitte, warum ich nach diesen Erfahrungen noch Stahl nehmen sollte.|wavey:
> 
> GRZ:
> J@Y
> ...


ganz einfach.wieviel leute fischen hier im forum stahl und wieviele hardmono?die meisten bzw fast alle stahl.
komisch das kaum jemand mal mit stahl nen abbiss hatte(ich kenne keinen ausser dich bzw habe es noch nie gehört...auch ausserhalb des forums habe ich noch nie von abbissen mit stahl gehört) aber bei hardmono hört man das hier im forum immer wieder obwohl nur wenige es fischen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*

Mal so zur Veranschaulichung, für die die es immer noch nicht glauben wollen, daß nur hartes Metall den Hechtzähnen im Schnapp-Fall widerstehen kann: Ein Hecht kann gut 1 Zoll große, gebogene und rasiermesserscharfe Zähne haben, gegen die Piranhazähne wie Spielzeug aussehen. Esox hat weniger in den Hauptzahnreihen, dafür oho! |uhoh: Die 600 kleinen hab ich gar nicht mal gezählt. Wenn da irgend ein Kunststoffgedöns genau passend zwischen kommt, ist es ab, einfach ab! Nicht mal zupfen muß das. Ab 0,8 bis 1mm kann man von einer Resistenz ausgehen, das sind dann aber Fadenmäherstärken, und vor allem nicht gerade unsichtbar.

Mal so zum Vergleich: nehmt die größte Schneider- oder Schneiderzackenschere, die man auftreiben kann, so 25-30cm lang. Dann 2 davon in etwa 15cm Abstand. Dann halte mal dein Vorfach dazwischen, und 2 Leuts hauen die Scheren voll zu. Das entspricht so ungefähr der Realität. Selbst Wobbler werden so geknackt, Sprengringe zerissen. Die Hechte jenseits von 1m sind nicht sone "Weichzähne" wie die üblichen Jungfische! :g

Klar wird jemand erzählen, daß er jemand kennt, der von jemand erzählt, der jemand gekannt hat, der schon 1,20m Hechte ohne Stahl gelandet hat. Geht auch - manchmal. Viel öfter geht s.o., das wird nur zu gerne unter den Tisch gekehrt.


----------



## FisherMan66 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*

Da kann ich dem Det nur bedingungslos Recht geben. 
Auch dem HM ab 0,8 traue ich nicht mehr.
Hatte 1 mm starkes HM als Spinnstange vorm Jerk benutzt. Nen Hecht von 1,03m damit gefangen. Beim Einkeschern beißt der mir das Vorfach ganz elegant und super glatt durch. Konnte ihn dennoch landen und so Jerk und Hecht retten.
Im Bodden habe ich nen 1,21m Hecht mit nem 75cm langen Sevenstrand gefangen. Der Fisch hatte das Vorfach zweimal um den Unterkiefer und hat sehr wild gekämpft. Möchte nicht wissen, wo ich da mit HM oder besser noch FC geblieben wäre.

Für mich gilt nur noch: So wie mit Meister Esox zu rechnen ist (das ist eigentlich immer der Fall), gibt es nur Stahl für mich. Und mind. 50 cm lang, eher 70 cm.

Und was soll denn das Gezetere, dass der Hecht das Vorfach sehen könnte? Na und, was soll´s, fang ich halt den, der es nicht sieht.


----------



## J-son (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*

@fantazia:
wieviele Leute hier im Forum haben schon 1000mal von Opa gehört - der ja wohl vor den Zeiten des HM auf Hecht geangelt hat -  das Stahl Pflicht ist, bzw. haben das gleiche hier im Forum schon unzählige Male von anderen Anglern gehört, ohne die Probe auf's Exempel zu machen?
Das dürfte die vorherrschende Meinung erklären.

@AngelDet:
dass der Vergleich mit der Schere (respektive Zange oder eigene "Zahn-"Tests) jeglicher Relevanz entbehrt, muss ich Dir wohl nicht sagen.
Hechtzähne sind lediglich zum Halten geeignet; quetschen oder schneiden sind völlig andere Arten der Belastung, die m.E. bei einer moderaten Bremseinstellung nicht auftreten.
Ich hatte so eine ähnliche Diskussion schonmal mit Veit (glaub' ich), in der ich auch meinen Standpunkt dazu deutlich gemacht habe:
ohne Erfahrung lohnt es sich sicher, den konventionellen Ratschlägen Folge zu leisten, aber wenn man eine Weile angelt bildet sich nunmal ein eigener Horizont, der mir dann auch wertvoller ist als die Ansichten der breiten Masse. 
Ich gehe regelmässig mit anderen Leuten angeln, ebenfalls HM-Nutzer, und auch im Kreise derer ist mir kein einziger Fall bekannt, bei dem ein Hecht ein HM-Vorfach geknackt hätte...und das bei Hechten bis 115 cm. 
Sollte mich das HM - öfter als Stahl - im Stich lassen, werde ich meine Konsequenzen daraus ziehen.

Aber eigentlich ging es hier im Thread auch um den Vergleich HM-->FC, wäre es ein Stahl-->HM-Vergleich gewesen, hätte ich mich wahrscheinlich nicht mal mehr dazu geäussert, da ich um die Reaktionen der meisten auf meine Einstellung weiss.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Raabiat (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*



J-son schrieb:


> (..) haben das gleiche hier im Forum schon unzählige Male von anderen Anglern gehört, ohne die Probe auf's Exempel zu machen?(..)



das Problem bei "der Probe aufs Exempel" ist im ernstfall aber ein wahrscheinlich elendig verendender Grosshecht der sich dadurch nicht nur quält, sondern ganz übel verangelt ist und niemandem mehr Freude oder Adrenalin schenken kann 

die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass dieser ernstfall eintritt finde ich nicht mal so sehr gering als dass man auf biegen und brechen mit unsicheren Methoden fischen muss....weisst schon...diese komisch kodex-hafte regelung....

PS @ J-Son....bitte versteh mich nicht falsch...ich mein das nicht persönlich gegen dich oder jemand anderen...ist halt Einstellungssache :q


----------



## fantazia (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*



J-son schrieb:


> @fantazia:
> wieviele Leute hier im Forum haben schon 1000mal von Opa gehört - der ja wohl vor den Zeiten des HM auf Hecht geangelt hat -  das Stahl Pflicht ist, bzw. haben das gleiche hier im Forum schon unzählige Male von anderen Anglern gehört, ohne die Probe auf's Exempel zu machen?
> Das dürfte die vorherrschende Meinung erklären.


ich rede aber nich von junganglern die nur alles nachreden sondern von leuten die es selber gefischt haben und damit hechte verloren haben.davon gibt es hier im board mehr als genug.und das sind sicher keine leute die ich als spinner abstempeln würde sondern erfahrene angler.
ich hab hardmono noch nie gefischt und werde es auch nie.aus dem einfachen grund das ich dabei war wie nen kollege nen hecht damit verloren hat.bei stahl habe ich sowas noch nie erlebt oder gehört.mal abgesehen von deinem hecht der das stahl abgebissen hat.war aber vielleicht auch nur ein materialfehler.passiert leider ab und zu mal.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*



J-son schrieb:


> dass der Vergleich mit der Schere (respektive Zange oder eigene "Zahn-"Tests) jeglicher Relevanz entbehrt, muss ich Dir wohl nicht sagen.
> *Hechtzähne sind lediglich zum Halten geeignet*; quetschen oder schneiden sind völlig andere Arten der Belastung, die m.E. bei einer moderaten Bremseinstellung nicht auftreten.


Das ist Blödsinn, große Hechte haben keine Nadelkissen in den Zahnreihen.
Das ist ein reinrassiges Tötungsgebiß für sehr große Beute, Enten, halbwüchsige Schwäne, andere Hechte bis 80cm oder mehr.

Kannst ja mal KHof von ein Stückchen weiter oben fragen, wie so ein Zahn einer richtigen "Hecht-Bigmama" funktioniert. :g


----------



## Walstipper (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*

Ich hatte gerade eben JACKSON HARD LEADER FLUORO CARBON ZANDER/GROßZANDER in den Warenkorb gepackt aber noch nicht bestellt. Habe mit dem Gedanken gespielt es am Sytem 2,4m/4-24 wg Skeletor,8ter Fireline als Vorfach auf Barsch, Forelle, eben das leichte Spinngetier, aber auch mal hin und wieder auf Zander, zu verwenden. Köder wären kleine Illex-Wobbler und Gufis. Würdet ihr jetzt bei einem Gewässer, z.b dem Rhein mit unbekanntem Hechtbestand, für diesen Zweck auch Stahl davor spannen???


----------



## Wallerschreck (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*

Wenn ich gezielt auf Hecht fische nehme ich auch Stahl, beim Nachtangeln auf Zander mit kleinen Köfis ists aber meistens kevlar bzw. FC. Damit kann man im Normalfall auch mal einen zufällig beißenden hecht landen. Hatte übrigends auch shcon Abrisse auf Stahlvorfach, wenn der Fisch sich ein paarmal wälzt und das Stahlvorfach zwischen den Zähnen knickt verliert das ne Menge seiner Tragkraft und dann bei der nächsten Flucht... "pitsch"


----------



## Hechtchris (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*

Ich fände es gut wenn Das köfiangeln ohne Stahl verboten wäre ! Oder das Kunstköderangeln !

Wie schon gesagt was bringt einem ein HM, FC das zu 99 % immer gut geht und dann bei der Oma reißt und diese dann elendig verecken muss !

Ich nutze stahl, ich bin angler und will fische nicht unnötig quälen also stahl .....

Ein Hecht muss den köder ungünstig sitzen haben & vlt an der oberfläche wild kopfschütteln jeder der sich schonmal geschnitten hat weiß wie verdammt scharf diese beißerchen sind !

Lieber 1 Fisch weniger als 1 Quallvoll verangelt !

Und noch ne sache Meint ihr wirklich fische sind so schlau das sie Farben oder Durchmesser erkennen und meiden ?

Falls ihr es wirklich glaubt probiert mal größere köder da vergessen räuber gerne ganz schnell ihren argwohn denn sowas wollen sie sich nicht entgehen lassen !

Und auf Zander mit FC in trüben Flüßen ist der größte MIST ÜBERHAUPT ! Wo soll ein zander im Trüben sehen ob stahl oder fc !


----------



## Wallerschreck (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*

@Hechtchris
ich weiß nicht in welchen Gewässern du angelst, aber der See in dem ich seid diesem Jahr fische ist im Moment glasklar. Und ich durfte selbst schon beobachten wie ein Hecht aus dem Gestrüpp auf meinn Gufi zugeschossen kam und kurz vorher eine Kehrtwende macht und abhaut. (nein mich kann er nicht gesehen haben ich stand hinter ihm und außerdem noch hinter Schilf) Seitdem ich beim Gufieren nur noch FC benutze ist meine Fehlbissquote um mehr als 50%!!!!! gesunken.


----------



## Walstipper (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> @Hechtchris
> ich weiß nicht in welchen Gewässern du angelst, aber der See in dem ich seid diesem Jahr fische ist im Moment glasklar. Und ich durfte selbst schon beobachten wie ein Hecht aus dem Gestrüpp auf meinn Gufi zugeschossen kam und kurz vorher eine Kehrtwende macht und abhaut. (nein mich kann er nicht gesehen haben ich stand hinter ihm und außerdem noch hinter Schilf) Seitdem ich beim Gufieren nur noch FC benutze ist meine Fehlbissquote um mehr als 50%!!!!! gesunken.


 

Demnach macht es Sinn wenn ich beim Barschangeln mit Squirrel oder Cherry FC mit 0,25 mm dranbinde anstatt dünnes 7x7 oder 1x19?


----------



## Hechtchris (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> @Hechtchris
> ich weiß nicht in welchen Gewässern du angelst, aber der See in dem ich seid diesem Jahr fische ist im Moment glasklar. Und ich durfte selbst schon beobachten wie ein Hecht aus dem Gestrüpp auf meinn Gufi zugeschossen kam und kurz vorher eine Kehrtwende macht und abhaut. (nein mich kann er nicht gesehen haben ich stand hinter ihm und außerdem noch hinter Schilf) Seitdem ich beim Gufieren nur noch FC benutze ist meine Fehlbissquote um mehr als 50%!!!!! gesunken.




Hi Wallerschreck das kenne ich weil ich auch in einem Glaßklaren See angle dort sind sogar Edelkrebse drin so sauber ist das wasser !

Ich angle sogar mit gelber geflochtener und 9 kilo stahl weil ich den see wie meine westentasche kenne und so das maximum an tragkraft raushole und fast nie hänger habe !

Die ersten 2 Meter färbe ich schwarz ! Ok jetz zu deinem problem !

Das was du erzählst kenne ich nur zu gut ! Folgende dinge die dir das verhalten erklären:

1. Im Trüben wasser wird man nie sehen was da so alles dem Gufi hinterherjagd ? Da guckt auch einfach mal ein hecht nach was sich da so rumtreibt ! Genau wie im klaren wasser auch !

2. Meist wendet ein Hecht sich erst ab wenn er mich Entdeckt hat ! Helle kleidung kann ihn abschrecken .....

3. Hast du schonmal im Trüben gesehen wie ein Hecht deinen Köder unterwasser verfolgt hat und wieder abgedreht ist ? Ich auch nicht ......  Sieht man eben nur im klaren Wasser !


Ich hab bei mir auch schon alles ausprobiert .... Ich krieg meine bisse auf mono auf grüne geflochtene oder auf gelbe geflochtene

oder auf 15 kilo schnur und 12 Kilo stahl (dickes 1x7 da bleibt nix im drilling hängen) genauso .......

Versuch nächstes mal wenn dir einer Nachläuft tarnkleidung zu benutzen und eine Komische bewegung einzubauen oh bingo dann haste den fisch trotzdem ......

Auf barsch einfach ein dünnes stahl und bingo ! .... da brauch ich kein unsicheres FC denn wenn ich an dem Stahl nen hammerbiss bekomme brauch ich mir nicht in die Hosen zu scheißn und angst zu haben den Fisch nicht zu bekommen !

*Ist also auch ein Physischer nachteil wenn ich immer daran denken muss hoffentlich hält das FC  ......* Für mich totaler schrott vielleicht im Forellenbach ganz nett wo man mit 1 oder 2er spinner angelt und alle 100 jahre einen Hecht fängt aber auch nur da ......

*Und ich weiß ja nicht wieviele Kapitale du fängst aber ich verkrafte es nich so Leicht einen zu verlieren nur weil ich kein Stahl benutzt habe .....*


----------



## Wallerschreck (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*

Für mich macht es Sinn konnte jetzt mit FC den ersten Großbarsch überhaupt in dem Gewässer fangen und da 90% meiner Hechte sowieso ganz vorne gehalt werden ist ein Stahlvorfach garnicht notwendig. Da die Bisse jetzt um einiges Herzhafter kommen kann ich auch auf Angsthaken verzichten und sollte wirklich mal einer abreißen wird er den Gufi mit seinem Einzelhaken mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit abschütteln können.

@Hechtchris
Darauf dass er mich nicht gesehen haben kann bin ich oben bereits eingegangen. Seid ich FC nehme habe ich deutlich weniger Fehlbisse..das ist Fakt


----------



## Hechtchris (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Für mich macht es Sinn konnte jetzt mit FC den ersten Großbarsch überhaupt in dem Gewässer fangen und da 90% meiner Hechte sowieso ganz vorne gehalt werden ist ein Stahlvorfach garnicht notwendig. Da die Bisse jetzt um einiges Herzhafter kommen kann ich auch auf Angsthaken verzichten und sollte wirklich mal einer abreißen wird er den Gufi mit seinem Einzelhaken mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit abschütteln können.
> 
> @Hechtchris
> Darauf dass er mich nicht gesehen haben kann bin ich oben bereits eingegangen. Seid ich FC nehme habe ich deutlich weniger Fehlbisse..das ist Fakt




Sry wallerschreck aber du wirst wissen was ich meine wenn mal ein besserer Fisch deinen Köder schnappt !

Ich wünsch dir natürlich trotzdem viel glück ihn zu landen ! #6

Muss dir allerdings zustimmen bei einem Einzelhaken is das Risiko den Fisch so extrem zu Verangeln dass er verendet ziemlich gering !


----------



## Veit (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*

FC ist als Hechtvorfach unbrauchbar. Ich nehm es ab und zu auf Zander, Rapfen, Barsch, wenn Hechtkontakte nicht oder kaum zu erwarten sind. 
Aber auf Hecht mit Köfi wo der haken in vielen Fällen tiefsitzt? Sorry, sone schnapsidee hab ich schon lang nicht mehr gehört/gelesen!


----------



## illerfischer (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> ...und da 90% meiner Hechte sowieso ganz vorne gehalt werden ist ein Stahlvorfach garnicht notwendig.



Also, Leute das glaube ich ja gar nicht mehr.#q In unserem Gewässer habe ich höchstens 5% Hechtbisse, das Wasser ist klar und es ist *IMMER* ein Stahl vor dem Köder, weswegen Großbarsch, Forellen ( auch Bachforellen ) Döbel etc. trotdem beißen.

@Veit Danke, so sehe ich das auch.

Gruß
Mark


----------



## fantazia (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> @Hechtchris
> ich weiß nicht in welchen Gewässern du angelst, aber der See in dem ich seid diesem Jahr fische ist im Moment glasklar. Und ich durfte selbst schon beobachten wie ein Hecht aus dem Gestrüpp auf meinn Gufi zugeschossen kam und kurz vorher eine Kehrtwende macht und abhaut. (nein mich kann er nicht gesehen haben ich stand hinter ihm und außerdem noch hinter Schilf) Seitdem ich beim Gufieren nur noch FC benutze ist meine Fehlbissquote um mehr als 50%!!!!! gesunken.


das problem kenne ich.besser gesagt wer kennt das nich?und ich angel in wasser das nich gerade klar is.da kann nen hecht das stahl sicher nich sehen.nachläufer sind beim hechtfischen ganz normal.passiert halt ab und zu mal.liegt aber eher daran das der köder sich unnatürlich bewegt und nich am stahlvorfach denke ich.nich jeder hecht is so geil und stürzt sich auf nen künstlichen köder.da hilft dir auch hardmono oder fc nich immer weiter........und selbs wenn es dir paar mehr hechte bringt.das risiko nen hecht damit zu verlieren wär mir zu hoch.


----------



## fantazia (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Für mich macht es Sinn konnte jetzt mit FC den ersten Großbarsch überhaupt in dem Gewässer fangen und da 90% meiner Hechte sowieso ganz vorne gehalt werden ist ein Stahlvorfach garnicht notwendig.


bei mir sind die meisten hechte auch dicht vorne gehakt.aber trotzdem kommt es immer wieder vor das sie tief inhalieren.und deshalb nen fisch verlieren der dann verreckt?nein danke....


----------



## fuffi (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*

hi,
was issn hardmono?
is das besser wie normale mono. also ich meine generell oder nur bei raubfischen.

gruss fuffi


----------



## Pikepauly (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*

Hi!
Also die Scheuchwirkung sollte niemand bestreiten, ich befische so ein Gewässer mit glasklarem Wasser und habe schon viel mit Flourocarbon und Hardmono experimentiert. Das letzte Stück ist allerdings auch bei mir immer Stahl. Ich kann es nicht verantworten ohne Stahlvorfach. Hardmono ist sowieso erst so ab der 15 KG Klasse mit Einschränkungen sicher und dann ist das Material so steif das es erst recht Fische vergrämt. Ich halte Hardmono schlicht für überflüssig.
FC verwende ich gerne zwischen Geflochtener und Stahlvorfach beim Schleppen um die Scheuchwirkung zu vermindern. Die ist da, in klarem Wasser da soll sich mal keiner was vormachen. Allerdings nicht hauptsächlich wegem dem Stahl sondern wg. der Geflochtenen.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> ...um die Scheuchwirkung zu vermindern. Die ist da, in klarem Wasser da soll sich mal keiner was vormachen. Allerdings nicht hauptsächlich wegem dem Stahl sondern wg. der Geflochtenen.


... und nicht wegen der Schnur an sich, sondern dem langen langen Schnurstrich mit Schattenwurf etc.; Monofile (schön reflektierend) bei intensiv Sonnenschein im Wasser ist leider auch nicht besser, im Gegenteil. Das "Scheuchmuster" Schnurstrich ist den meisten Hechten bekannt. Meiner Einschätzung nach auch viel erheblicher als die Details des Materials auf dem ersten halben Meter.


----------



## Raabiat (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*

die Diskussion war früher müßig und bleibt es scheinbar auch heute noch. Veit ist wohl der, der unter dieser Diskussion schonmal am meisten zu leiden hatte, gell Veit 

Sichtigkeit im klaren Wasser ist unbestritten!
Als Abschluss noch ein kleiner Tipp:

An die Hauptschnur wird 10m FC mit ausreichender Tragkraft geknüpft und ans Ende des FC kommt ein Stahl - welcher Art auch immer. Ich nutze gern Titan, andere lieber Flexonit oder anderes. Wichtig ist, dass ihr auch anderen Anglern gegenüber in der Pflicht steht, keine Fische zu verangeln. Und das Risiko hierfür steht unbestreitbar im Raum


----------



## Wallerschreck (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*

Mit Köfi würde ich auch nicht auf Stahl verzichten wenn ich gezielt auf Hecht angel, beim Nachtangeln auf Zander mit kleinen Köfis oder Fischfetzen verwende ich allerdings auch gerne Kevlar hab Nachts noch nicht einen Hecht gefangen. Hatte zwar auf Kevlar schon einen Abriss, der stellte sich aber als Karpfen heraus, hab ihn nämlich ein paar Tage später an der gleichen Stelle (wieder auf Köderfisch) gefangen und vom Haken befreit an den "Zähnen" hats hier sicherlich nicht gelegen . Mein Statement hier bezog sich aufs Spinnfischen und da insbesondere aufs Gufieren. Meiner gemachten Erfahrung nach werden alle Fische ganz vorne im Maul gehakt und kommen garnicht mit der Schnur in Berührung, da ich ohnehin mit 8cm Gufis nicht gezielt auf Großhechte angel sondern Zander und Barsch eigentlich meine Zielfische sind denke ich auf Stahl verzichten zu können. Sollten mir wirklich Hechte abreißen werde ich wieder Stahl vorschalten. Und kommt mir nicht mit "unverantwortlich" die Chance mit einem Gufi ohne Angstdrilling einen Hecht tödlich zu verletzen ist extrem gering, da hätte er größere Chancen an einem geschluckten Barsch zu verenden.


----------



## NorbertF (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*

Ich sag jetzt mal ganz was anderes:
Abrisse kommen immer mal vor, egal mit welchem Material.
Auch Stahl kann mal angerissen sein, oder irgendwie anders wenig Tragkraft haben. Ein Knoten hält mal nicht, mal macht der Angler einen Fehler.
Der Effekt ist immer der gleiche: Der Fisch reisst ab und hat einen Köder im Maul.

Ich hab eine komplett andere Konsequenz gezogen: nur noch Einzelhaken, keine Drillinge! Jeder Hecht kriegt einen irgendwo im Maul sitzenden GuFi mit Einzelhaken sehr leicht losgeschüttelt wenn der Zug durch die Schnur weg ist.
Somit brauche ich kein schlechtes Gewissen haben falls mal einer abreisst. Egal welches Vorfach.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Jeder Hecht kriegt einen irgendwo im Maul sitzenden GuFi mit Einzelhaken sehr leicht losgeschüttelt wenn der Zug durch die Schnur weg ist.


Ja, das hört sich gut an! #6 (und stimmt auch, oft wenn man's gar nicht will)
Die Gefährlichkeit steigt mit der Anzahl der Drillinge.

So extrapoliert sehe ich das auch so: ein hakenstarrendes Drillingmonster gehört ganz anders angeleint, lieber 12 als 6kg, lieber dickes Pikewire als Flexonit, und eher Baumstammbergeschnur als ne Forellenspinwebe. Mit ungefährlicheren Ködern kann man sich auch riskikoreichere Angelmethoden erlauben. Weniger als eine Hakenflunke geht aber nun mal nicht.


----------



## Pikepauly (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*

@Norbert und Det
Auch da habt ihr unbestritten Recht.
Kann dem nur zustimmen.
Eins noch zu "Spinnfischen und der Köder sitzt sowieso immer ganz vorne". Das stimmt nur bei gezogenen Ködern, ein Gummifisch der vom Hecht inhaliert oder weggerupft wird kann ganz weit hinten sitzen.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Wallerschreck (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*

@Pikepauly

Wie führst du denn deine Gummifische? Ich mach das nach der Profiblinker - Methode also an gespannter Schnur absinken lassen, dabei aufkurbeln und hochziehen. Dabei hat man dauernd köderkontakt und der Köder ist immer in Bewegung beim leisesten Zupfen wird angeschlagen. 90% Sitzen vorne. Klar wenn man zwischendurch die Schnur schlaff lässt kann der Fisch tiefer schlucken aber so verpasst man auch ne Menge Bisse


----------



## NorbertF (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> @Pikepauly
> 
> Wie führst du denn deine Gummifische? Ich mach das nach der Profiblinker - Methode also an gespannter Schnur absinken lassen, dabei aufkurbeln und hochziehen. Dabei hat man dauernd köderkontakt und der Köder ist immer in Bewegung beim leisesten Zupfen wird angeschlagen. 90% Sitzen vorne. Klar wenn man zwischendurch die Schnur schlaff lässt kann der Fisch tiefer schlucken aber so verpasst man auch ne Menge Bisse



Ich hab dieses Jahr schon 2 Hechte mit der Methode gefangen die den Köder extrem weit hinten hatten. 2 von ca. 25. Also die 90% kommen hin


----------



## Bubbel2000 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*

jaaaaaaaa, mein lieblingsthema, da darf ich nicht fehlen. hm und fc sind mist zum hechtenangeln, punkt. wer noch keinen abgerissen hat, dér hat das glück gepachtet, fängt zu wenig oder geht nicht so oft los. habe mich in frankreich von meinen kumpels überreden lassen, die meinte, steffen, c'est beaucoup mieux!!! nun ja, meinen ersten illex habe ich beim ersten wurf an 1cm dicken hm gleich mal verkauft und das auch noch im maul eines 60-70cm hechtes. der is danach gesprungen wie ein ochse und wollt den loswerden. stahlvorfächer können auch im drill oder beim wurf kaputt gehen, schon klar. aber hm und fc sind einfach nicht sicher, daher sollte man meiner meinung nach stahl nehmen. und wegen der sichtbarkeit:  ich glaube nicht, dass es hecht und zander stört, barsch eventuell aber das is ne andere geschichte und auch alles gewässerabhängig.


----------



## NorbertF (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*

Jopp Wobbler mit 2-3 Drillingen ohne Stahl ist grosser Mist.
Bei Gummis mit Einzelhaken seh ich das nicht so, da keine Gefahr für einen abgerissenen Hecht besteht. Der einzige der sich dann ärgert bin ich selber.


----------



## Pikepauly (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*

@Wallerschreck
Ich fische auch nur PB Methode und ich meine genau das was Du sagst! 90 Prozent hängen vorne und der Rest????

Ich bin oft an der Plöner Seenplatte, an der Müritz, oder an den Bodden. Und wenn die nen büschen Hunger haben, hauen sich Hechte zwischen 80 und 100 cm einen 15 cm Gummifisch bis ins Nirwana rein.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## J-son (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Jopp Wobbler mit 2-3 Drillingen ohne Stahl ist grosser Mist.
> Bei Gummis mit Einzelhaken seh ich das nicht so, da keine Gefahr für einen abgerissenen Hecht besteht. Der einzige der sich dann ärgert bin ich selber.



|good:


----------



## Wallerschreck (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*

@Pikepauly
ja die anderen 90% haben dann die Schnur zwischen den Zähnen, was nicht heißt dass sie automatisch reißen muss. Der Durchschnittshecht liegt in meinem Gewässer irgendwo zwischen 50 und 70 cm also weit von deinen Riesen Entfernt. Du angelst also in einer ganz anderen Situation klar dass du da nichtauf Stahl verzichtest.

Ansonsten schließe ich mich Norbert an. Ein Gufi mit Einzelhaken ist für einen Hecht keine Gefahr.. und der einzige der sich dann ärgert bin ich selber.


----------



## Hechtchris (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> @Pikepauly
> ja die anderen 90% haben dann die Schnur zwischen den Zähnen, was nicht heißt dass sie automatisch reißen muss. Der Durchschnittshecht liegt in meinem Gewässer irgendwo zwischen 50 und 70 cm also weit von deinen Riesen Entfernt. Du angelst also in einer ganz anderen Situation klar dass du da nichtauf Stahl verzichtest.
> 
> Ansonsten schließe ich mich Norbert an. Ein Gufi mit Einzelhaken ist für einen Hecht keine Gefahr.. und der einzige der sich dann ärgert bin ich selber.



Das Schema trifft sicher auf sehr viele Hechtgewässer zu aber wenns dann dochmal der große iss und er is weg wegen so nem Schund dann würd ich schon ausflippen ! |uhoh:


----------



## Wallerschreck (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> Das Schema trifft sicher auf sehr viele Hechtgewässer zu aber wenns dann dochmal der große iss und er is weg wegen so nem Schund dann würd ich schon ausflippen ! |uhoh:


 
Ja dann würde meine Rute wahrscheinlich auch erstmal fliegen vor begeisterung wenn mir so einer abreißt :q
Aber da ich das "Vergnügen" bislang nie hatte und so Vertrauen in meine Montage habe wie sie ist....


----------



## k1ng (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*

Ich habe bis her immer mit dem Stahl von Fox gefischt, also selber mit Quetschhülsen gebunden, aber im Moment fische ich nur noch mit Fluo Carbon, ist einfach besser.


----------



## Hechtchris (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Ja dann würde meine Rute wahrscheinlich auch erstmal fliegen vor begeisterung wenn mir so einer abreißt :q
> Aber da ich das "Vergnügen" bislang nie hatte und so Vertrauen in meine Montage habe wie sie ist....



Hmm das mit dem Fischverlust kenne ich ich hab mal mitm Freund geangelt der hatte nen Hammerbiss aufn Jerk die Dame war geschätze 1 m + er hat nen feinen anhieb gesetzt und sonst auch alles richtig gemacht leider ist ihm der Fisch dann ausgeschlitzt ! #d

Dann war er so wütend und hat aus seiner Piketime 2 Teile gemacht :q


Von daher lieber Stahl verwenden kommt billiger :q


----------



## Pikepauly (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*

Mit jemandem der wegen einem ausgestiegenen Fisch ne Rute zertrümmert würde ich glaub ich lieber nicht zum Angeln gehen!


----------



## NorbertF (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*

Ja so unterschiedlich sind die Angler.
Ich würd mich über den Biss freuen, der an sich ja immer schon ein schönes Erlebnis ist und den Fisch beglückwünschen.


----------



## kappldav123 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*

Mal wieder hole ich nen sehr alten Thread wieder hoch, aber das Thema war für mich mal wieder aktuell, als ich mich gestern mit einem anderen Angler am Wasser drüber unterhalten habe, ob man lieber Stahlvorfach nimmt oder lieber Flouro Carbon. Er meinte, mit Stahlvorfach hat man an dem Gewässer ca. 80% weniger Bisse, und wenn dann erwischt man nur die Kleinen.

Nun habe ich mir den ganzen Thread hier mal durchgelesen, der ja auch schon paar Tage alt ist. Damals waren die Meinungen dazu sehr unterschiedlich. Gibt es da jetzt neue Entwicklungen?

Habe gerade das hier entdeckt:
http://www.pecheur.com/de/de/kauf-v...14&gclid=COfQ3oLo98oCFa0W0wodfHoPVw#af=393314

Da steht beim FC drauf: 100% sicher gegen scharfe Raubfischzähne. Ist das nur Marketing Strategie oder ist das mittlerweile so, dass FC wirklich "hechtsicher" ist?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*



kappldav123 schrieb:


> Da steht beim FC drauf: 100% sicher gegen scharfe Raubfischzähne. Ist das nur Marketing Strategie oder ist das mittlerweile so, dass FC wirklich "hechtsicher" ist?



Sicher ist daran nur das dösige Marketing.

Wenns ganz dumm läuft,sogar todsicher..für den Fisch.

Und was an einem FC Tampen ab/um erforderliche(!) 1 mm Durchmesser unauffälliger als bei einem gescheiten StaVo in dünnerem Dia sein soll,weiss der Geier.


----------



## fischfaenger61 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*

Ich fahre seit vielen Jahren immer für 1 Woche zum Schleppen im Herbst zur Müritz mit meinen Bruder .Nach einigen Tagen Test mit Hardmono gegen Stahl war das Ergebnis absolut eindeutig.Sowohl die 80-er, als auch die 60-er Hardmono haben Hechte bis 126 cm abgeschleppt ohne Probleme und die Anzahl der Bisse lag deutlich höher . Nach diesen Schlüsselerlebnis fischen wir nur noch Hardmono ( keine FC !!! ) .


----------



## Lajos1 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*

Hallo,

Flurcarbon ist NICHT "hechtsicher". Werbung die das behauptet ist verantwortungslos.
Dem Hecht ist, falls er den Köder angreift, ein Stahl/Titanvorfach sowas von egal.
Und: Fluorcarbon ist auch lange nicht so "unsichtbar". wie es einem die Werbung weismachen will. Ich habe z.B. beim Fliegenfischen keinen Unterschied im Beißverhalten der Forellen zwischen normalen und Fluorcarbonvorfächern feststellen können.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Trollwut (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*

Flurocarbon ist absolut nicht hechtsicher. Ich fische auf meiner Barschrute als Vorfach meistens ein 33-40er Fluoro, das rettet mir den ein oder anderen Köder noch in der Steinpackung.
Ab und an kommt es zu Hechtbissen, das merkt man dann aber gleich. Es gibt das typische Tock, und dann schlägt man in die lose Schnur an. Sauber durchgeschnitten. In seltenen Fällen leibt er aber auch hängen (Wenn der Haken vorne sitzt). Dann kriegt man den Fisch in der Regel auch. Einen geschätzten ü1m Hecht hab ich wegen Fluuro auf der Barschrute dieses Jahr verloren, weil ich nicht gegenhalten konnte und er in nen überhängenden Baum geschossen ist, und so ans Vorfach gekommen ist. Sehr ärgerlich, für mich aber kein Grund auf der Barschrute Stahl zu fischen. auf 50 Stachelträger kommt ca. ein Hecht, da macht es mMn keinen Sinn vorrauseilend mit Stahl zu fischen.
Werden die Köder größer, oder stelle ich getzielt Hechten nach, dann natürlich mit Stahl


----------



## jranseier (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*

Hier mal zur Verdeutlichung:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KK83lMfc9FY

ranseier


----------



## hecht99 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*

Kurz zum Überblick:

 1. Hechtangeln: Stahl
 2. Zanderangeln mit Köfi: 0.25er Mono oder weiches Karpfengeflecht
 3. Zanderangeln mit Kunstköder: 0.65er MB Fishing Pike Fluocarbon
 4. Dropshot: 0.30er bis 0.35er Fluocarbon


 1. noch nie einen Abriss
 2. aufs Geflecht auch noch nie einen Abriss. Bei der Mono lande ich ca. 8 / 10 Hechte (Einzelhaken)
 3. noch nie einen Abriss, aber regelmäßiger Austausch notwendig
 4. Bei Hechtbissen aufs Dropshot - System schlage ich nach dem Biss eigentlich fast immer in die leere Schnur, sauberer Schnitt


----------



## Carphunter-SL (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*

Mahlzeit zusammen,
darf ich mal fragen was für eine HM Ihr fischt? Habt Ihr da mal einen Link?

Weil jede die ich bis jetzt in der Hand hatte war mir persönlich zu steif...


Gruss
Sascha


----------



## Holz Hecht (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*

Hallo, 
ich befische zu 85% einen sehr klaren See (Bodensee) mit Sichttiefen bis 5 Metern intensiv auf Hecht und denke ich kann etwas zu dieser Diskussion beitragen. 

Ich persönlich fische sowohl Fluorocarbon als auch Stahl ( 95% 7x7). Wann ich welches Material einsetze hängt stark von der Angelart ab: Zum leichten Jiggen mit Ködern bis 18 cm mit 1 Drilling (meißt Größe 1 oder 1/0) nutze ich in den meisten Fällen Stahl in einer Stärke von 11,5 Kg Tragkraft. Ich finde es wichtig zu wissen, dass das vergleichsweise Steife FC den Köderlauf bei kleineren Ködern erheblich (negativ) beeinflusst, dadurch kann es auch zu schlechteren Fangergebnissen mit monofilen Vorfachmaterialen kommen.

Bei größeren Ködern und beim Bigbait Schleppen nutze ich Fluorocarbon, aber gerade aus dem Grund, dass sich der Köder bei harter Köderführung oder Werfen nicht in das Vorfach einwickelt. 

Nun zum Thema Sichtigkeit: Tatsächlich könnte ich in der Vergangenheit Unterschiede zwischen FC und Stahl bei den Fangergebnissen feststellen. Allerdings möchte ich ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen, dass dies lediglich an wenigen Tagen im kompletten Jahr der Fall war. Außerdem ist es auch möglich,  dass die bessern Fangergebnisse auf neue Plätze oder andere äußere Einflüsse zurückzuführen sind.
 Interesannter Weise ist es so, dass Tage "pro Fluorocarbon"  sowohl an sonnigen und bedekten Tagen auftraten. 

Zusammengefasst kann ich sagen, dass meiner Erfahrung nach, die Sichtigkeit oder eine angebliche "Unsichtbarkeit" im Wasser KEINEN Einfluss auf das Beissverhalten der Fische hat.



fischfaenger61 schrieb:


> Sowohl die 80-er, als auch die 60-er Hardmono haben Hechte bis 126 cm abgeschleppt ohne Probleme und die Anzahl der Bisse lag deutlich höher.



Das wichtigste Kriterium beim (verantwortungsvollen) Angeln mit Fluorocarbon oder Hardmono sehe ich aber in der Materialdicke. Ich finde es höchst bedenklich wenn man man gezielt mit 60 iger Fluorocarbon auf Hechte angelt. In meinen Augen überschätzen viele Angler die Fähigkeiten von monofilen Vorfachmaterialen.  Klar kann es gut sein, dass man mit soch dünnen Vorfächer durchaus bessere Fangergebnisse hat, allerdings ist es alles andere als verantwortungsvoll und waidmännisch. 

Leider wird mit der Materialdicke von FC und HM viel Schindluder getrieben  sodass immer wieder Angler, teils aus Unwissenheit teils auch mit voller Absicht mit sehr dünnen Vorfächer angeln.

Ich denke deshalb,  dass FC und Hardmono erst am einer Stärke von mindestens 0,9 mm zulässig und einigermaßen Hechtsicher ist. Alles andere darunter ist völliges Glück beim Drill oder Biss. 
Wer dem nicht glauben schenken will, soll dich bitte mal in das Maul eines Hechts schauen und sein Fluorocarbon einigen Zeit mit einem gewissen  Zug über den Zähne reiben...
Ich persönlich nutze FC und HM deshalb in Stärken von 1 und 1,2 mm.

Viel Erfolg am Wasser wünscht euch der Holz Hecht.|bla:


----------



## Nevisthebrave (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*

für mich gilt…alle Vorfächer die ich mit ner Schere leicht durchschneiden kann,
sind nicht hechtsicher! 
es gibt für mich nur einen Grund mit FC auf Hecht zu fischen. und das ist
sehr,sehr klares Wasser!
Ansonsten kann ich Holzhecht über mir nur beipflichten!!! guter Beitrag
LG Marcel


----------



## el.Lucio (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*



Nevisthebrave schrieb:


> für mich gilt…alle Vorfächer die ich mit ner Schere leicht durchschneiden kann,
> sind nicht hechtsicher!



demnach ist ein Stahlvorfach aber auch nicht Hechtsicher.


Für mich gibts da keine Diskussion, wenn mit Hecht zu rechnen ist nehm ich Stahl. Ob ich dadurch weniger fange #c, so what. Und wenn dann ist es eben so, hab aber wenigstens kein schlechtes Gewissen wegen "der Gier nach mehr Fisch" nen Hecht zu verangeln.


----------



## Nevisthebrave (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*



el.Lucio schrieb:


> demnach ist ein Stahlvorfach aber auch nicht Hechtsicher.
> 
> 
> Für mich gibts da keine Diskussion, wenn mit Hecht zu rechnen ist nehm ich Stahl. Ob ich dadurch weniger fange #c, so what. Und wenn dann ist es eben so, hab aber wenigstens kein schlechtes Gewissen wegen "der Gier nach mehr Fisch" nen Hecht zu verangeln.



muddu besser lesen…LEICHT… hab ick jeschrieben


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*



el.Lucio schrieb:


> Für mich gibts da keine Diskussion, wenn mit Hecht zu rechnen ist nehm ich Stahl. Ob ich dadurch weniger fange #c, so what. Und wenn dann ist es eben so, hab aber wenigstens kein schlechtes Gewissen wegen "der Gier nach mehr Fisch" nen Hecht zu verangeln.



Absolut richtig.#6
Ich sehe das sogar noch extremer:
Wer so verantwortungslos ist und absichtlich mit nicht hechtsicheren Vorfachmaterial angelt, nur weil er meint mehr zu fangen, dem gehört der Angelschein entzogen.
Sorry, aber ist meine Meinung.#c


----------



## Deep Down (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fluoro Carbon vs. Stahlvorfach*



Holz Hecht schrieb:


> .......
> Ich denke deshalb,  dass FC und Hardmono erst am einer Stärke von mindestens 0,9 mm zulässig und einigermaßen Hechtsicher ist. Alles andere darunter ist völliges Glück beim Drill oder Biss.
> Wer dem nicht glauben schenken will, soll dich bitte mal in das Maul eines Hechts schauen und sein Fluorocarbon einigen Zeit mit einem gewissen  Zug über den Zähne reiben...
> Ich persönlich nutze FC und HM deshalb in Stärken von 1 und 1,2 mm.
> ....



#6

Das entspricht vollumfänglich auch meinen Erfahrungen und Handeln.


----------

